# ENTER USB TV TUNER Stick E-220U Driver problem for Win7



## sunil880089 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi Everyone.

i purchased new USB TV TUNER STICK.. i am getting some driver problem for Win7 please help me...
PLEASE HELP 

Thanks..


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Who is the manufacturer?

What is the exact model number?

What is the driver problem you are referring to?


----------



## sunil880089 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for reply..
Manufacturer: ENTER multimedia

Model Number: E-220U


While installing Driver it shows that.. system find the driver but cannot find specified path,

so please reply.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Is this the device?

http://www.entermultimedia.com/tv_tuner_external_usb_220U.html

I can't seem to find driver download at that site.

Where did you get your drivers from? CD/DVD? Internet?


----------



## sunil880089 (Jan 6, 2012)

no sir ..
device is..
http://www.enter-peripherals.com/tvtuner_stick.html
model no USB TV STICK E-220U
but i dont have driver for win7.
please help me


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Run the driver install with admin privileges< right click on the install program and select Run as Administrator from the list.


----------



## annu pal (Mar 18, 2012)

i m buy enter tv tuner e-220 .and faceing some audio problem i have window 7 OS and Acer laptop please help me to rectify that .becuse i have done all things in settings but to achive soultion


----------

